# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  باز کردن یک لینک در وب با مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر

## mr-sasha

با سلام و احترام
یک صفحه HTML دارم که باید با مرورگر chrome باز شود.
در این صفحه یه لینک موجود می باشد که اون لینک باید با اینترنت اکسپلورر باز شود

چگونه فراخانی کنم که فلان لینک با اینترنت اکسپلولر باز شود؟

سپاس گزارم اگر بتوانید راهنمایی کنید؟


یادآوری : در حال حاضر صفحه ای که دارم HTML است. و در مرورگر chrome باز  می شود. و لینک موجود در صفحه HTML باید با اینترنت اکسپلورر باز شود.؟

----------

